# شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد



## remon adel (4 مايو 2007)

*ده شريط فريق دافيد فيه الحان جميلة جدا زي اريبسالين وغولغوثا *​


*للتحميل من هنا*​


----------



## kmmmoo (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## ماريان موريس عزيز (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

هاى ممكن لو سمحت انا نفسى اسمع شريط فريق دافيد دة من زمان هو كان عندى وضاع ممكن تبقى تقولى الاقية فين وانا شاكرة تعبك


----------



## kmmmoo (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

*رووووووووووووووووعة*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## remon adel (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

*ياخت ماريان تقدري تحملي الشريط وتسمعيه اضغطي بالماوس على كلمة هنا وحملي الشريط​*


----------



## mado (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

مرسيى ليك على الشريط دة ..... بس انا عندى طلب .... لو عندك فكرة عن موقع اقدر انزل منة شريط كان نزل لجورج كيرلس من فترة طويلة كان كلة ترانيم للعدراء مريم..... لانى مش لاقياة خالص ... وشكراااا


----------



## remon adel (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*



mado قال:


> مرسيى ليك على الشريط دة ..... بس انا عندى طلب .... لو عندك فكرة عن موقع اقدر انزل منة شريط كان نزل لجورج كيرلس من فترة طويلة كان كلة ترانيم للعدراء مريم..... لانى مش لاقياة خالص ... وشكراااا



*طب ياريت تقولي أسم الشريط ايه وربنا يدبر*​


----------



## ماريان موريس عزيز (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

على فكرة اولا ميرسى اوى على الشريط
ثانيا انا حملتو طلع بايظ ومطروب


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

جاررري التحميل ميرسي على تعبك ياريمون
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## مدحت صبرى حنا (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ...... نفسى احصل غلى ترانيسم قديمة اذ بها تمثل بالنسبة لى التراث الارذوكسي القديم


----------



## remon adel (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*



ماريان موريس عزيز قال:


> على فكرة اولا ميرسى اوى على الشريط
> ثانيا انا حملتو طلع بايظ ومطروب


 
*ياماريان الترانيم سليمة بس مضغوطه في ملف واحد سطبي برنامج winrar واضغطي على الملف اللي حملتيه كليك يمين واختاري فك الضغط هتلاقي الترانيم نزلت كلها*​


----------



## remon adel (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

*أنا شاكر جدا على ردودكم وتعب محبتكم*​


----------



## zizo_a_86 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

لو سمحت يا استاذ ريمون الرابط لا يعمل وارجو من حضرتك وضع رابط تانى لانى من زمان نفسى فى الشريط ده ارجوك


----------



## matareg (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

اضم صوتي لصوت زيزو بخصوص الرابط وارجو وضع رابط آخر
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## mico2005 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

*أرجو إعادة رفع الملفات مرو أخري​*


----------



## zzcv (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

kjkljl


----------



## remon1980 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

ana nafsi f shrayt george kirlos el admea...zay masln el mazamer el adema.....we shryt (ta3zetk-we 3adra)


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط فريق دافيد - جورج كيرلس والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

ايون اللينك بايز​


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2008)

تم تنشيط  موضوع مضى عليه اكثر من سنه حتى نقول اللينكات بايظه 
اللى عاوز ترانيم يطلبها فى موضوع الطلبات 
يغلق الموضوع سلام ونعمه ​


----------

